# Singing to His Wife at 90, 70 Year Wedding Vow Renewal



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Jun 21, 2017)

Great job. I would like to just make it to 90. I still sing some now, but probably at 90 I won't be able to remember the words.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the uplifting post, SeaBreeze! Always a welcome sight....


----------

